# Alum creek



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

does anyone know if alum is muddy was going to get after some crappie Saturday.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

jim8861 said:


> does anyone know if alum is muddy was going to get after some crappie Saturday.


Extremely muddy and high. All three pools.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks trying to find a lake to go to


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I am at alum now its muddy. No luck fishing but I did manage to find 10 lures lol.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Floating, in trees or off the bottom? That's a heck of a good trip if any are of value.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Extremely muddy and high. All three pools.


Its weird seeing the south section so dirty...one plus is these sunny days+dirty water,the surface temps atleast will come up more then if it was clear on these balmy 40° days .....
Does any lake fish tougher then alum in cold dirty water with a north or east wind??


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If i was crappie fishing id be checking out the top of deep tree tops in the midle of the sunny days... lol but even then probobly still get skunked,lol


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Ronny said:


> Floating, in trees or off the bottom? That's a heck of a good trip if any are of value.


All. Just got bored and walked around manage to get 15 lures lol. 1 lure is a huge muskie deep diver shad. Few rapalas husky jerks, storm lures, rebel etc.. most is deep divers and crankbaits.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

That's sweet. Better than a limit.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

I was out yesterday in the south pool only between the marina and Cheshire Road. Water temp was mid-40s (46 in most places) water visibility was only about 1' - 2'. 

I figured with the cold water the fish would be deep. Most of what I marked on sonar/down-imaging was deep. I drifted a Lindy Rig and jigged. Only caught one bluegill on a whistle-jig with a worm. 

From a numbers perspective, not my best day on the water. From a rest and relaxation perspective, it was the best day I have had on the water in a long time.


----------

